# Thinning of fur



## Kelly76 (Aug 5, 2016)

Hi I have a 4 month old gorgeous little girl that was a little fluff ball. Around the front of her neck and legs curly hair but wavey on her back. 
Iv noticed the last few days she is losing a lot of her hair on her back like it's rubbing off in patches looking very thin in parts, 
Is this normal? 
I wondered if it was from her harness at first but it's at the bottom of her back aswell and on her tail. 
She has had baths after her walks when we have gone to the Forrest and got a little dirty.


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

How often are you giving her baths? I would try to avoid giving her baths too often, as they can take away the natural oils in the coat/skin.

It also sounds like it could be some sort of allergy - perhaps to her food or to something external that she has encountered? I might take her to the vet to get it checked out.


----------



## Kelly76 (Aug 5, 2016)

Thanks for you reply. 
Last few weeks she has had a bath once a week. So I will reduce this,

I didn't know if this is normal that the shed like this ready for her adult coat.


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

I have heard that the adult coat doesn't come in until around 8 months. I would recommend trying to not give a bath with shampoo/soap more than once a month and see if that helps!


----------



## TrishdNY (Jan 24, 2021)

Kelly76 said:


> Hi I have a 4 month old gorgeous little girl that was a little fluff ball. Around the front of her neck and legs curly hair but wavey on her back.
> Iv noticed the last few days she is losing a lot of her hair on her back like it's rubbing off in patches looking very thin in parts,
> Is this normal?
> I wondered if it was from her harness at first but it's at the bottom of her back aswell and on her tail.
> She has had baths after her walks when we have gone to the Forrest and got a little dirty.


Did this ever change for you ? I just got my first cockapoo, she is 4 months, and I did the same as you! Bathing about every other week and I feel like she is getting patchy, dry and loosing decent hair , I’m worried and I can’t get any help , hoping your experience might shed some light .


----------

